
This Is What It’s Like to Not Own a Smartphone in 2018 - prostoalex
https://www.fastcompany.com/40522828/this-is-what-its-like-to-not-own-a-smartphone-in-2018?utm_source=pocket&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=pockethits
======
Mononokay
>All the reasons why I was happy to live without a computer in my pocket four
years ago still hold true today: Certain choices are easier to make without
digital temptation, like reading physical books on my commute and being fully
present with my friends at meals. But there are new reasons, too.

These reasons are quite absurd and a bit silly. There's no benefit to reading
physical books above digital ones, and if you want to simply because you like
the feel, you'd choose physical anyways! And if you can't make yourself "fully
present" at meals simply because you have the _option_ of doing something
else, you either have a terribly uninteresting friend group, or a complete and
utter lack of self-control - in which case a smartphone is the least of your
worries.

